# Rhinestone Design Sharing



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey All, 

Just wanted to mention a new site that allows people to share their rhinestone files. This could be useful to a lot of us and I thought it was a good idea. It is not my site so, I am hoping that I am not violating any rules here? If so, let me know!
I have not posted any designs there as of yet but will soon. 
www.rhinestoneexchange.com


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

This guy may be a forum member? I see he linked to several member sites. I guess it will be a cool site for some but with so many people selling rhinestones, I want to offer my clients something different, not something that anyone can get. I try to push the envelope when I do rhinestones. But it may be a great tool for some. Also I see he does not have many files so it must be something he just started.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

This will be helpful for me. I don't have software yet but I could use the designs to "play". Just to see what the process is like.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes hes a forum member.I just signed up to his site.It could be helpfull.I see he doesnt have any knk files,I might be able to help with that.I think its a good idea and wish him luck.Im going to ask him if I can put a link to my site on there too!


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

That's a great idea Eric, and yes, I think it will be helpful to many also.


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

This seems to be a very well made website and the idea is a generous one, to exchange some designs. It would be nice to use the website's designs' ratings feature to know the quality of the designs as they are used by others


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

seems like a cool idea I would also like to add a link to my site there????


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

mabey he should only allow links from people who donate designs.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Leg cramps said:


> mabey he should only allow links from people who donate designs.


If that were the policy, I would be first in line to donate my designs!


----------

